# Looking for sub work in Reading Pa area



## Poorboys (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello. I'm looking for sub work in reading Pa area. I'm out of the Sinking Springs area.

I have:
1996 F350 4x4 with 8ft straight blade and tornado 2000 tailgate spreader
1999 F550 2wd 9 1/2ft MVP with 2 yard V box
2003 Bobcat S300 8ft push box
Optional 2007 2500Hd with 8 1/2 mvp no salt

I'm looking for lot work that paid per push. Have insurance. It a family ran business. 

Message me or contact me direct at 609 868 1334 text or call (Doug)


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Doug has helped me out in the past! Good hardworking plow driver / business owner. Would recommend him highly!


----------



## strauser352 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Looking for Subs in Reading, York E. Stroudsburg, Camp Hill, Allentown*

Leading Pa. snow management company is looking for qualified contractors to fulfill snow plowing, shoveling, spreading materials, and loader work on Commercial properties. Work will be awarded to contractors that meet our qualifications. Must have up to date equipment and trained staff. We will also ask for references of current clients. Please submit a request to bid by 8/15/15 5:00 pm through www.strausernature.com/wintercontractor

Areas of Interest: Monroe County, Reading, Camp Hill, York, Elizabeth Town, Allentown, Ephrata

MUST HAVE THE FOLLOWING: 
-	Minimum plowing experience of 3 years
-	prefer ¾ Ton 2009 or newer truck and/or skid steer and 1.5 cubic yard and loader
-	Insurance all 3 tiers
-	Trained and professional staff
-	Able to communicate promptly by cell, text, and email
-	Able to dedicate staff and equipment to sites
-	Have 3 current or past commercial client references
in business and a solid track record of being able to handle site expectations


----------

